# Help needed to find age of this Western Flyer Tricycle



## cowboysnation (Feb 6, 2013)

I have this tricycle from Western Flyer brand but need help to find the year of production.

I am not sure what the value is for current condition or if it's a wise investment to
restore and what the value could be for after doing so?

I am new to this forum but I am glad to find how much interest there is to the tricycle world!

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 6, 2013)

Welcome to the CABE!

I'm guessing your tricycle dates from the early '40s to early '50s. Maybe someone else here can narrow it down or have a more accurate date. This WF tricycle was badged for sale at Western Auto stores although it was actually produced by Junior Toy Co. The rear step plate design with the two pads where a standing passenger would put their feet is a Junior trademark of sorts. Some later Juniors had a star in a circle stamped in the metal instead of the teardrop shaped metal design.

This tricycle is just a standard design of the era and so wouldn't have a great deal of value, even if completely restored to new condition. Unfortunately, with few exceptions, you can't figure on recouping the costs of completely/professionally restoring older tricycles. Looks like a decent job of repainting and finding an appropriate style seat and grips would do wonders for this model without spending a whole lot of money.

Oh, and check out www.tricyclefetish.com on their Junior Toy page. They might have a similar trike shown with approx. age given.

Dave


----------



## cowboysnation (Feb 6, 2013)

ridingtoy said:


> Welcome to the CABE!
> 
> I'm guessing your tricycle dates from the early '40s to early '50s. Maybe someone else here can narrow it down or have a more accurate date. This WF tricycle was badged for sale at Western Auto stores although it was actually produced by Junior Toy Co. The rear step plate design with the two pads where a standing passenger would put their feet is a Junior trademark of sorts. Some later Juniors had a star in a circle stamped in the metal instead of the teardrop shaped metal design.
> 
> ...




Ridingtoy,

Thank you for the information and for your time!


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 12, 2013)

No problem...glad to help! This is the appropriate style seat for a Junior Toy-made tricycle the age of yours: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Har...516?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7e3b501c I'm 99% sure it originally came off a Junior by the design in the molded rubber top.

Dave


----------

